# Medical College A Level Requirements?



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

Like in one medical college in london you need to have done Chemistry and/or Biology at A or AS level. If only one is offered, the other should be offered at GCSE (or Dual Science) ... Those are their requirements!!! I've tried calling many medical colleges and I find it really strange that none of them actually know what A levels are! "just show us the certificate IBBC gives you" is what they say. I don't know if it's because no A levels student goes for medical in pakistan or they were dumb. I'm seriously lost and confused as to what do I do now? I'm thinking of doing A Levels at home since schools are really expensive but I don't know whether it's acceptable or not and more importantly what exactly do I need to have done? Chemistry, Biology and physics at Both AS and A2 (and English just at AS)? Or do I have the option of doing one or more of the sciences in AS only and not in A2 (dropping off)??? Pleease help me before I go insane and PLEASE for God's sake tell me everything you know about this topic and especially if you're an A levels student who's preparing to go to medical university!!!


----------



## hamidali391 (Mar 30, 2012)

You need Physics, Chemistry and Biology at both AS and A2 levels to get an IBCC certificate made. IBCC is basically an inter board that equates your A'levels grades to Pakistani marks and that is what the medical colleges of Pakistan require. You don't need English at AS levels. And btw, you must have Physics, Chemistry and Biology in O'levels too.


----------

